# John Deere 3020



## Johndeeregreen (Jan 12, 2010)

If I had a restored 3020 diesel, wide front. Would I be able to sell it fast, and what would it be worth?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This may help you get a feel for pricing. Diesel will bring more than a gas engine. How many hours? etc. 

http://www.tractorhouse.com/list/list.aspx?ETID=1&catid=1110&Manu=JOHN+DEERE&MDLGrp=3020


----------

